# Time of the Season!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My god.....this place has turned boring!

I haven't seen so much misery, angst, and general monotony since they banned me from the manic depressives forum for not feeling sorry for myself!

And everywhere I look somebody's paying homage to Steve Hall.....can't the Mods just group them all into one gigantic _homage_ thread. 

I would also point out that not one of those threads or posts was from a young bird saying what a stud he was and how he'd given her a good rogering. So you draw your own conclusions!

OK.....observation finished!

Let there be monotony!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> My god.....this place has turned boring!
> 
> I haven't seen so much misery, angst, and general monotony since they banned me from the manic depressives forum for not feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> ...


Its like I said, the forum is like a bar and different people come and go. We have the regulars, the not so regulars and those who pass thru! At the mo, its a bit of a funny place. The regulars are around altho not as much as usual???, partly cos of the heat, partly cos of the kids holidays and partly cos it can get boring if you come here toooooo much?? However we seem to be getting a a few more passing thru and some new names who are still finding there way around here. So I wouldnt say its monotonous, just re-grouping

As for Steve? Well he pays these people to come on here and write these testimonials, so I'm not sure they need a special title, cos I doubt he can afford too many more LOL!!!!!! And they've probably requested a small fortune to say he's a stud, hence they havent!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> And they've probably requested a small fortune to say he's a stud, hence they havent!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


You reckon he's pulled in Sweden?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You reckon he's pulled in Sweden?


Well he did say in one of his posts he's been sharing his bed with an alsation!!? And I think it pulled him....... into a tree!?


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well he did say in one of his posts he's been sharing his bed with an alsation!!?
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Somebody has suggested doggy style to him and I think he misunderstood!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Somebody has suggested doggy style to him and I think he misunderstood!


Oi!!!!! ........no!!






Doggy


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Oi!!!!! ........no!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



Methinks Doggys on his bike and hi-tailing it up into them there mountains,.PDQ.

.....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Methinks Doggys on his bike and hi-tailing it up into them there mountains,.PDQ.
> 
> .....


I'd pap me kegs good & proper if a certain Mr Hall turned up now so aye .............................. I'm off:bolt:



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> I'd pap me kegs good & proper if a certain Mr Hall turned up now so aye .............................. I'm off:bolt:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Its ok Doggy, Xtreme was only joking!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## keiths (Jul 27, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its like I said, the forum is like a bar and different people come and go. We have the regulars, the not so regulars and those who pass thru! At the mo, its a bit of a funny place. The regulars are around altho not as much as usual???, partly cos of the heat, partly cos of the kids holidays and partly cos it can get boring if you come here toooooo much?? However we seem to be getting a a few more passing thru and some new names who are still finding there way around here. So I wouldnt say its monotonous, just re-grouping
> 
> As for Steve? Well he pays these people to come on here and write these testimonials, so I'm not sure they need a special title, cos I doubt he can afford too many more LOL!!!!!! And they've probably requested a small fortune to say he's a stud, hence they havent!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I'm still finding my way around here and there's certainly a good mixture of personalities on this forum. Enjoying it so far.

By the way, Steve, I'm still waiting for the cheque


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> My god.....this place has turned boring!
> 
> I haven't seen so much misery, angst, and general monotony since they banned me from the manic depressives forum for not feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> ...


Give me some suggestions for what consider to be interesting / thought provoking / intelligent threads and Ill start them! ..... You are right that some of the stuff we write is boring - but its what real life is like! some times its manic and interesting - othertimes dull as dishwater!!!

Im gonna pay homage to you now ..... your posts always make me laugh (well almost always!) and so I dont consider them boring!! but then again donkey comments and motorbike pictures dont always rock my boat! so perhaps I might consider them boring on occasion too! But I would never say that ... cos its just part of you and your personality! and I like ya!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Give me some suggestions for what consider to be interesting / thought provoking / intelligent threads and Ill start them! ..... You are right that some of the stuff we write is boring - but its what real life is like! some times its manic and interesting - othertimes dull as dishwater!!!
> 
> Im gonna pay homage to you now ..... your posts always make me laugh (well almost always!) and so I dont consider them boring!! but then again donkey comments and motorbike pictures dont always rock my boat! so perhaps I might consider them boring on occasion too! But I would never say that ... cos its just part of you and your personality! and I like ya!



I love Xtremes posts! I have to delete one or two cos he has a very crude sense of humour :boxing:, but he is interesting, lives in and understands real Spain! He's probably one of the most informative and knowledgable people on here,. He's "doing it", living the dream and I really envy and admire him for that!!........... If he could just shut up about donkeys and sub 30s señoritas

Jo xxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I love Xtremes posts! I have to delete one or two cos he has a very crude sense of humour :boxing:, but he is interesting, lives in and understands real Spain! He's probably one of the most informative and knowledgable people on here,. He's "doing it", living the dream and I really envy and admire him for that!!........... If he could just shut up about donkeys and sub 30s señoritas
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Jo xxxx


I love him too .... I think Im going to start a "We love Xtreme" thread, alongside the "Homage to Steve" thread of course ... dont want to encourage competition or show favouritism!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Give me some suggestions for what consider to be interesting / thought provoking / intelligent threads and Ill start them! ..... You are right that some of the stuff we write is boring - but its what real life is like! some times its manic and interesting - othertimes dull as dishwater!!!
> 
> Im gonna pay homage to you now ..... your posts always make me laugh (well almost always!) and so I dont consider them boring!! but then again donkey comments and motorbike pictures dont always rock my boat! so perhaps I might consider them boring on occasion too! But I would never say that ... cos its just part of you and your personality! and I like ya!


I know it's a plaggy Yam & he has to have a few pics of it before it falls to bits but.......... motorbike pictures boring???? 

Dunno what the world's coming to, I really don't:confused2:


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> I know it's a plaggy Yam & he has to have a few pics of it before it falls to bits but.......... motorbike pictures boring????
> 
> Dunno what the world's coming to, I really don't:confused2:
> 
> ...


Listen! If I started posting pictures of firemen or Viggo Mortenson on here than you may complain it was boring!!!! It must be a girl thing .... but metal on two wheels (yes two wheels not four - which in itself makes it a scarey thing!!!) is not asthetically appealing!! ............


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Listen! If I started posting pictures of firemen or Viggo Mortenson on here than you may complain it was boring!!!!


Yes pleeeeease!!!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Listen! If I started posting pictures of firemen or Viggo Mortenson on here than you may complain it was boring!!!! It must be a girl thing .... but metal on two wheels (yes two wheels not four - which in itself makes it a scarey thing!!!) is not asthetically appealing!! ............


Yer a funny lot you lasses! :confused2:


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Yes pleeeeease!!!!!


Here you go Chica 
Hot firemen image by pampellhk on Photobucket

I have Viggo as my screensaver at work! god Im so sad ... but it gets me through the day and is better than our company logo screensaver! 

Although I prefer Viggo ... in fact Viggo in a firemans outfit would be spot on! 

Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Has this gone the way you wanted it to Xtreme! too boring for you ? or too spicey!!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go Chica
> Hot firemen image by pampellhk on Photobucket


Very tasty. Might have it as my screensaver but would have to hide it from the OH


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go Chica
> Hot firemen image by pampellhk on Photobucket
> 
> I have Viggo as my screensaver at work! god Im so sad ... but it gets me through the day and is better than our company logo screensaver!
> ...


And dont forget Javier Bardem, swoon. 

Someone gave me a charity calendar last year featuring Malaga firemen. Maybe I should dig it out and post it! Suppose I better wipe the lipstick kisses off first though, lol.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Here you go Chica
> Hot firemen image by pampellhk on Photobucket
> 
> I have Viggo as my screensaver at work! god Im so sad ... but it gets me through the day and is better than our company logo screensaver!
> ...


OH!! Oh my word!!!!

jo xxx:clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> And dont forget Javier Bardem, swoon.
> 
> Someone gave me a charity calendar last year featuring Malaga firemen. Maybe I should dig it out and post it! Suppose I better wipe the lipstick kisses off first though, lol.


Yes pleeeeese!!!!....lol


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> OH!! Oh my word!!!!
> 
> jo xxx:clap2:


 dont worry Jo my OH is fully aware of my fainting ability around VM or firemen!!! .... although I think he would be happier if I felt the urge to have him as my screensaver instead! lol


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> And dont forget Javier Bardem, swoon.
> 
> Someone gave me a charity calendar last year featuring Malaga firemen. Maybe I should dig it out and post it! Suppose I better wipe the lipstick kisses off first though, lol.


I still have a 1990 something fireman calendar in a dusty storage box somewhere! oh this has brightened my morning and so much more fun than motorbikes !


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey girls, whose to say that XT isn't enjoying these links too?!?! One never knows does one


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey girls, whose to say that XT isn't enjoying these links too?!?! One never knows does one


:clap2::clap2::clap2: he could be sitting there now with a nice cup of tea in one hand and a donkey rein in the other with a big smile on his face


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: he could be sitting there now with a nice cup of tea in one hand and a donkey rein in the other with a big smile on his face



I think we would have embarrassed him!! I think he's basically very shy and hides behind the sutff he says on here!! He's not like that in rela life.... well I've only spoken to him on the phone, but he sounded very sweet!! You found the same didnt you Sue??
Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think we would have embarrassed him!! I think he's basically very shy and hides behind the sutff he says on here!! He's not like that in rela life.... well I've only spoken to him on the phone, but he sounded very sweet!! You found the same didnt you Sue??
> Jo xxx


All joking aside he sounds lovely on the phone and very sweet (he wont like that comment!) .... no, a genuinely nice guy who obviously has a good sense of humour and even though he "torments" the ladies on here sometimes with his inuendo etc - you will notice he will always stick up for us and knock anyone on the head who gives us a real hard time!

Please put this on the "We love Xtreme" thread as mentioned in one of my earlier posts this morning! lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> All joking aside he sounds lovely on the phone and very sweet (he wont like that comment!) .... no, a genuinely nice guy who obviously has a good sense of humour and even though he "torments" the ladies on here sometimes with his inuendo etc - you will notice he will always stick up for us and knock anyone on the head who gives us a real hard time!
> 
> Please put this on the "We love Xtreme" thread as mentioned in one of my earlier posts this morning! lol



Go on then!! He'll die of embarrassment tho!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

WTF is going on here? Women being nice to me just doesn't happen....unless they want something of course!

Could be my body.....I can't refuse....that would be ignorant! 

And trust me ladies...I ain't shy. I'm the guy who walked through the foyer of Dudley Leisure Centre naked!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> WTF is going on here? Women being nice to me just doesn't happen....unless they want something of course!
> 
> Could be my body.....I can't refuse....that would be ignorant!
> 
> ...


Yes, But werent you being chased by a policeman at the time Xtreme!???!


----------

